# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Abortuscijfers 2005 wijzen op noodzaak voorlichting allochtone ... - Medical facts

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

*Abortuscijfers 2005 wijzen op noodzaak voorlichting allochtone ...*
*Medical facts -** 1 uur geleden*
In 2005 zijn 32.982 abortussen uitgevoerd, dit komt neer op 8,6 op de 1.000 vrouwen tussen de 15 en de 45 jaar. Dit aantal is licht gedaald ten opzichte van 2004. Het aantal abortussen onder tieners is ook *...* 
Allochtonen kiezen vaker abortus FOK !
Allochtone vrouw pleegt steeds vaker abortus RTV Utrecht
Spits*alle 12 soortgelijke*

Lees verder...

----------

